# Veoh Player - is it safe (in general)



## tierra

I was wondering if the Veoh Player is safe to download, and if so, where is the best place to download it?


----------



## koala

Yes, it's safe to download and run, but it's still in the beta/test phase of production, so you might have some problems with it.

The best place to download any software is the company's official site, in this case http://www.veoh.com/download


----------



## tierra

Thank you.


----------



## sobeit

I have been using it for years without any issues. It seems it is always in beta. 

fyi - if you dont know where to download something, go to download.com and if the program is available there, then it is safe to download from there.


----------

